# ترنيمة "صرخت بأعلى صوت - يا عدرا مدى ايديكى"



## dr-soqurate (4 أغسطس 2008)

الترنيمة التحفة اللى كتير بيدور عليها ومش لاقينها وليها اكتر من اسم عاملين لخبطة
اسمها يا عدرا مدى ايديكى
او صرخت بأعلى صوت
او ابن العدرا
وجبتها ام بى ثرى
ترنيمة روعة بجد
www.4shared.com/file/57554569/e2bfe6c2/Ebn_EL_3dra.html?s=1


----------



## الامير الحزين (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الترنيمة التحفة اللى كتير بيدورو عليها*

شكرا على تعبك  لكن انا نزلت الترنيمة دى قبلك فى المنتدى وانا قولت موجودة فى شريط رجل الايمان مع ترنيمة ياعدرا ياامى  لكن دا ميمنعش انى اشكرك على مجهودك


----------



## moka_oka (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الترنيمة التحفة اللى كتير بيدورو عليها*

صرخت ياعلى صوت ابك يا عدرا تايه وبينده عليكى ونفسة تيجى يا عدرا وتسمحينى على خطياة الكتيلر والتفكير الى مش لقلا المحطة الفضية الى يركز فيها سامحينى يا عدرا الخطية ماصرة عليا صلولى يا اخوتى  عشان خطيا كتير


----------



## احلى ديانة (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الترنيمة التحفة اللى كتير بيدورو عليها*

شكرا ليك يا غالى على الترنيمة

وياغالى مش هتفرق مين الى نزلها الاول

المهم تكون الروابط مختلفة علشان لو واحد حصلة مشكلة التانى يبقى شغال


----------



## الامير الحزين (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الترنيمة التحفة اللى كتير بيدورو عليها*

عندك حق


----------



## mona zaki (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: الترنيمة التحفة اللى كتير بيدورو عليها*

السلام والنعمه المنتدى ده رائع بجد والترانيم جميله جداااا شكرااا قوى على الترانيم الجميله


----------



## الامير الحزين (8 أغسطس 2008)

*ترنيمة صرخت بااعلى صوت ياعدرا مدى ايديكى ام بى سرى*

صرخت بااعلى صوت ياعدرا مدى ايديكى ام بى سرى وكمان مضغوطة تلبية لطلب من عضو   طلبها منى ام بى سرىhttp://www.4shared.com/file/58234164/ff0a8752/_2__track10.html


----------



## احلى ديانة (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الترنيمة التحفة اللى كتير بيدورو عليها*

شكرا ليك اخى الامير الحزين 

لانك تفهمت ردى

وربنا يقوى المنتدى على التقدم


----------



## rammrommm (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الترنيمة التحفة اللى كتير بيدورو عليها*

*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكوا انتوا الاتنيين
والترنيمة فعلا هايلة​*


----------



## mero@mage (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: الترنيمة التحفة اللى كتير بيدورو عليها*

بجد ترنيم حلوة اوى مفيش تانى


----------



## احلى ديانة (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة صرخت بااعلى صوت ياعدرا مدى ايديكى ام بى سرى*

متهيالى يا غالى انك حاطط الترنيمة فى الموضوع دة

وانت الى عاملة 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53636

وكدة تبقى انت عامل موضوعين بنفس الترنيمة

فياريت يغلق الموضوع دة او يتم حذفة


----------



## الامير الحزين (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة صرخت بااعلى صوت ياعدرا مدى ايديكى ام بى سرى*

احلى ديانة لو انت متابع كويس كنت هتعرف الفرق ان المرة اللى فاتت مكنتش ام بى سرى  ولينك الترنيمة انا شلتة لكن المرة دى  انا نزلتها ام بى سرى وكمان مضغوطة  تلبية لعضو طلب من ذلك    لكن اشكرك يااحلى  ديانة  ويارب دايما تشاركنى


----------



## REHAMFAW (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الترنيمة التحفة اللى كتير بيدورو عليها*

*ترنيمة جميلة جدا واول مرة اسمعها واول مرة اشارك معاكم*


----------



## mlak1110 (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة صرخت بااعلى صوت ياعدرا مدى ايديكى ام بى سرى*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## kmmmoo (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الترنيمة التحفة اللى كتير بيدورو عليها*

شكرا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## احلى ديانة (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة صرخت بااعلى صوت ياعدرا مدى ايديكى ام بى سرى*

معلش يا غالى ما خدش بالى من الامتداد


----------



## الامير الحزين (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة صرخت بااعلى صوت ياعدرا مدى ايديكى ام بى سرى*

هى فعلا ديانتنا احلى ديانة وانت احلى شخصية  وشكرا  احلى ديانة     وشكرا على درك mlak1110


----------



## احلى ديانة (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة صرخت بااعلى صوت ياعدرا مدى ايديكى ام بى سرى*

شكرا ليك اخى الغالى

وفعلا المنتدى بيبقى احسن لما يبقى فى تفاعل بين الاعضاء


----------



## كيرلس ملاك12 (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة صرخت بااعلى صوت ياعدرا مدى ايديكى ام بى سرى*

ترنيم حلوا


----------



## جرجس ماهر (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: الترنيمة التحفة اللى كتير بيدورو عليها*

ترنيمة كتير روعة بجد ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## الوداعة (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: الترنيمة التحفة اللى كتير بيدورو عليها*

*شكراً أوى على الترنيمه الجميلة ، و يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك *​


----------



## hosam87 (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: الترنيمة التحفة اللى كتير بيدورو عليها*

ترنيمة جميلة  جدااا   و الموسيقي اللي في الترنيمة جميلة اوي 
شكرا ليك ​


----------



## candy shop (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: الترنيمة التحفة اللى كتير بيدورو عليها*

جارى التحميل

شكرااااااااااااااا لتعبك​


----------



## ramy9000 (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: الترنيمة التحفة اللى كتير بيدورو عليها*

مششكوووووووووووووور ع الترنيمه


----------



## menaglal (17 أكتوبر 2008)

نشكر تعب محبتك على الترنيمة الجميلة والمجهود الرائع


----------



## michael33 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي والف شكررررررررررر


----------



## روميو (24 يونيو 2010)

انا مش عارف احملها ارجوكم قوليلي فين الرابط


----------

